# Thread question



## FriFlo (Jul 20, 2014)

Actually, I don't really care so much, but please feel free to discuss this here, as I would like to know if a thread like that will generally be locked or deleted ...
Please don't use any rude language, as I would not want to give any lady an excuse for deleting the thread ...


----------



## clarkus (Jul 20, 2014)

Just as Facebook has a "Like" button, this Forum should have an "I don't care button." 

Or perhaps a "This topic has run its course seven times over, I am ready to weep, can we move on please, Life is Short, I will pay you to change the subject" button.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 20, 2014)

A bit immature and provocative posting to be honest FriFlo. Frederick explained what happened and this thread seems to me nothing more the gather up some drama.
Here what Frederick posted: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... c&start=35


----------



## The Darris (Jul 20, 2014)

clarkus @ Sun Jul 20 said:


> Just as Facebook has a "Like" button, this Forum should have an "I don't care button."
> 
> Or perhaps a "This topic has run its course seven times over, I am ready to weep, can we move on please, Life is Short, I will pay you to change the subject" button.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 20, 2014)

Blah, blah, summer, BBQs, bored, censorship, reputation, mod/admin/human mistake, suspicions, same old same old, this too shall pass like not-so-grey clouds thinned-out by the heat of July's sun.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Jul 20, 2014)

Jaap @ Sun Jul 20 said:


> A bit immature and provocative posting to be honest FriFlo. Frederick explained what happened and this thread seems to me nothing more the gather up some drama.
> Here what Frederick posted: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... c&start=35



Exactly!


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for bumping up the thread although you don't like it, guys!  there is a like or don't like button here! Simply ignore any post you don't care for. At least that is what I always do ...
Now, anyone would like to talk about the subject, please go ahead! I still want to see, if a discussion like that is possible here ...


----------



## benmrx (Jul 20, 2014)

My answer to the OP: "nothing"

Now, what is really up with the internets reputation!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 20, 2014)

YAWN.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 20, 2014)

Let me guess - we're doomed, right?


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 20, 2014)

Josquin @ Mon Jul 21 said:


> Let me guess - we're doomed, right?



We're doomed! There'll be no escape for the Princess this time.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Jul 20, 2014)

But isn't the answer 42?


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 20, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jul 20 said:


> Blah, blah, summer, BBQs, bored, censorship, reputation, mod/admin/human mistake, suspicions, same old same old, this too shall pass like not-so-grey clouds thinned-out by the heat of July's sun.




Ned...you have the soul of a poet.


----------



## jleckie (Jul 20, 2014)

(shakes head at thread)

What this forum needs is reputation points for individual members.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 20, 2014)

Their sounds are good. Other than that….


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, if you don't care ... fine with me! But I do care when companies putting adds here have the power to remove threads here, just because they don't like what's being posted. There are many others that share my opinion. Unfortunately, most people easily get shy by an aggressive bunch like you, but not me!


----------



## Arbee (Jul 22, 2014)

FriFlo @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> Well, if you don't care ... fine with me! But I do care when companies putting adds here have the power to remove threads here, just because they don't like what's being posted. There are many others that share my opinion. Unfortunately, most people easily get shy by an aggressive bunch like you, but not me!


Are you saying Fred's explanation is incorrect? If so, proof please otherwise I don't understand why you're so determined to keep this thread alive.

.


----------



## jdawg (Jul 22, 2014)

apparently "facepalm" is not as worldy known as I had thought. 
So instead, i shall add

FACEPALM

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facepalm

now lets hope silly threads with silly thoughts fade away so we can get back to talking about music and instruments.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 22, 2014)

I find it difficult to accept, whole threads get deleted (and the mentioned thread is locked, so don't act if 8dio wouldn't have any influence over vi control!), and when I get this kind of aggressive language like the picture in the last post no one even cares. Something seems to be wrong with this place ... In the original thread many people seemed to be willing to share their different opinions and view points about 8dio. Now, suddenly no one seems to want to continue their discussion. Maybe frightened by all posters here in the thread. I honestly wonder what's wrong with you people! Nothing is bad about wanting to discuss freely! I was not even involved in that thread only interested in reading it.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 22, 2014)

FriFlo, that is misleading if not defamatory and you should know it.

A recapitulation of the threads that were removed within 2014 shows:

SPAM: did not count
Removed on request of original poster because topic was obsolete: 3
Double or triple post: 2
Reviewed for approx. 2 days internally and then put online again: 3

This is only a coarse statistic based on internal notes, give or take.

The 8dio thread in question belongs to the last category. Nothing in it was permanently removed. Hiding a problematic thread until we know we are clear from judical consequences and then releasing it again is one of our standard procedures. No companies have the power to remove threads in VI-Control, and to state otherwise is malicious gossip.

Usually we don't comment such allegations because we assess users to be mature enough to notice how un-censored this forum is (and even this thread still lives, right?). However not commenting could be taken as a silent confirmation from a certain point on, thus this reply.

Don't get used to it, we often don't self-justify even if the accusation is utterly wrong.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, why is the mentioned thread locked then? Or has somebody just forgotten to unlock it? There simply wasn't any reason to lock or delete a whole thread just because one person in it might have crossed a little border.
And nobody still wants to answer, why everybody seems to be a hell of a lot careful, that nobody might wanna harm poor Troels, but when I get an aggressive picture like here, who cares? I think I made my point and others will share it. Only, not everyone dares to come out with his opinion, once you see the reaction in this thread ...


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 22, 2014)

I guess it was forgotten, I just unlocked it.

That being said that thread starts with warming up old cheese from years ago and refers to quotes of quotes ... which ultimately have their origin in this forum when a thread was hidden for a few days for legal examination and then made public again (whithout changing a word). Nothing more really happened, but since then: gossip, gossip, gossip.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok! Fair enough, Hannes! If the older thread got unlocked, I have no further reason to post in this one, except for having to defend against further hate posts or death threats ...


----------



## MichalCielecki (Jul 22, 2014)

FriFlo @ 7/22/2014 said:


> except for having to defend against further hate posts or death threats ...



http://tinyurl.com/n33ooch


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 22, 2014)

Damn you Trekkies ...


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi FriFlo, I feel you may have missed the second thread that was posted after the first thread was temporarily taken down (yours is the third thread on this topic). Everyone who was upset about the first thread being censored expressed themselves in the second thread, and a mod came on and explained why he did what he did, and everyone calmed down and moved on. It's not that people aren't concerned about censorship, it's just that they're satisfied with the answer they were given in the second thread.


----------



## dougb (Jul 30, 2014)

Lode_Runner @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> Hi FriFlo, I feel you may have missed the second thread that was posted after the first thread was temporarily taken down (yours is the third thread on this topic). Everyone who was upset about the first thread being censored expressed themselves in the second thread, and a mod came on and explained why he did what he did, and everyone calmed down and moved on. It's not that people aren't concerned about censorship, it's just that they're satisfied with the answer they were given in the second thread.



Actually, the mods locked the second thread, and I feel that the admin's actions there misled you into believing that "everyone expressed themselves and moved on":

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 4&start=35

For censoring the first thread, the admin's explanation was:



> I saw a potential defamation issue and wanted to steer VI clear of any problems.



Actually though, according to 1st-Amendment expert Ken White:



> Web sites, forums, and similar venues are not legally responsible for defamation that visitors leave in comments. Reddit isn't responsible for what Redditors write in threads; Facebook isn't responsible for what Facebook users post there; I'm not responsible for what you lot write in the comments. Thank God. You enjoy this protection under Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act, which you can read about here.



http://www.popehat.com/2013/09/26/so-yo ... tion-suit/

So defamation concerns didn't really justify the censorship of the original thread; and this was never discussed in the 2nd thread, because the 2nd thread was censored too.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jul 30, 2014)

Ah okay, I didn't realise the second thread was locked. Thanks for setting me straight. My apologies Friflo.


----------

